# Ron White Smokes....????



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone have a clue what Ron White (Blue Collar Comedy) smokes? I have tried doing some research but with no such luck.

I read an article that he would not disclose his smokes or his scotch however he was quoted saying "I will label that scotch once they pay me to drink it"
:beerchug:

Reason I ask is because it was asked to me and now I am intrigued!

Any Help?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Johnny Walker, and something cuban.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> something cuban.


Hence the reason he wont reveal it in an interview? :whoo: :hmm:


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ron White, all Scotch

And I read on another site he smokes Montecristos


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Stoke and Smoke said:


> Hence the reason he wont reveal it in an interview? :whoo: :hmm:


And why you wont see a band on anything he is smoking.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

He proably has to remove the label because it would be advertising.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I wondered the same thing sitting here watching one of the Blue Collar movies on Comedy Central right now.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I wondered the same thing sitting here watching one of the Blue Collar movies on Comedy Central right now.


Exactly what I was doing and than my brother-in-law sends me a text asking me and the wheels just continued to turn!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Fun stuff here! :biggrin:



P.S.

Quote- Ron White---"My favorite is 18-year-old Macallan."

Hmmm I thought I remembered it as 17 year old, not 18.
I guess I will need to look it up later when I get a chance...

Gotta go eat now and get ready for a herf/ Poka game :biggrin:

Rock On Yall!!!!!! :wave:


.



.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> And I read on another site he smokes Montecristos


They must be Montecristo "White" Labels :smoke2:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I think he likes Davidoff cigars, too. Not sure if I'm making that up, but I thought I read it somewhere.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I think he likes Davidoff cigars, too. Not sure if I'm making that up, but I thought I read it somewhere.


yep,i think it's davidoff's..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I know the drink os johnny walker, I have seenbit. Can't say for the cigar... but I would assume a cuban.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

gibson_es said:


> I know the drink os johnny walker, I have seenbit. Can't say for the cigar... but I would assume a cuban.


I've seen him drinking the black label. I've also seen a decanter on stage. I saw a label on a cigar once, but couldn't make it out.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The black label was what I saw.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Quote- Ron White---"My favorite is 18-year-old Macallan."
> 
> Hmmm I thought I remembered it as 17 year old, not 18.
> I guess I will need to look it up later when I get a chance...
> ...


It comes in both

BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila 18 year

BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila 17 year

the 17 year is aged in Fine Oak where as the 18 is not

On a side note Currently some Local Costcos has a Kirkland branded McAllan 17 year on sale for $50


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I love scotch, but Johnny Walker is just plain gross. No matter what label it is.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Tman said:


> I love scotch, but Johnny Walker is just plain gross. No matter what label it is.


I really like the black label. Smooth for the price.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I think one of the reasons that there's never a scotch label on stage is because the FCC does not allow the consumption of verifiable alcohol on television. That's why you never see anyone drinking a real beer. The labels always say "Beer".

Movies are different.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Tman said:


> I love scotch, but Johnny Walker is just plain gross. No matter what label it is.


I Agree. Johnny is Blended and Blended always = bad.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I think one of the reasons that there's never a scotch label on stage is because the FCC does not allow the consumption of verifiable alcohol on television. That's why you never see anyone drinking a real beer. The labels always say "Beer".
> 
> Movies are different.


How come then on shows like the league and its always sunny in philly. You see them drinking coors light and budlight.

Is it the time of day they come on?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Saw him live a few years back. Was lucky enough to score second row seats. That evening was Johnie Walker Gold and a Trinidad.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I dunno about what he smokes onstage, but I remember reading in an interview that he enjoys the Opus X. But then, who doesn't? :smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Funny...about his drink. I read somewhere in an interview, that his drink wile doing a show that will be televised is tea. The presumption that it's alcohol is part of his shtick.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chris R said:


> How come then on shows like the league and its always sunny in philly. You see them drinking coors light and budlight.
> 
> Is it the time of day they come on?


Not sure, but those shows are on the FX network which seems to be closer to the edge of what you can do on TV....just a guess


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I was talking with one of the owners of a liquor store in East Lansing that is known for their Scotch selection. I asked her how often they sell the top shelf stuff and she said that when Ron White did a show at Michigan State, his entourage came in to pick up some Scotch for him and they bought the Macallan 18. So that meshes, at any rate.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Who dis the johnny walker? The blue label is damn good. And the blacks isn't bad either.... oh but the blue......so good.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Most people I know do not always drink or smoke the same thing ever day. I personaly smoke all kinds of cigars and drinks, sometimes it simply depends on cash flow at the time. So this said it will be hard to nail down what Mr. White has on hand.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Tman said:


> I love scotch, but Johnny Walker is just plain gross. No matter what label it is.


I don't imbibe whisky any longer...a 21 yr old Springbank was the best single malt I've had the pleasure of drinking, but I wouldn't kick JW Black out of bed for leaving a few cracker crumbs. Lol


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris R said:


> How come then on shows like the league and its always sunny in philly. You see them drinking coors light and budlight.
> 
> Is it the time of day they come on?


I don't know about the League, but I know that Coors sponsors It's Always Sunny in Philly. You can see that they have many Coors commercials during the show. It's a product placement.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

And im sure its not actual beer in the containers, otherwise two and a half men would be even funnier then it already is.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ekengland07 said:


> I think he likes Davidoff cigars, too. Not sure if I'm making that up, but I thought I read it somewhere.


Was watching a multiple comedian show on Comedy Central the other day and Ron white was the host. Sure as hell looked like a Davidoff band on that cigar to me.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Deano, Frank and others used apple juice as a prop for scotch and whiskey... Wonder if Ron is the same?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Way to revive an interesting thread. Ron White is awesome. Im sure he drinks and smokes whatever he's in the mood for and has at the time. Which could range from NC-CC and Tea-Scotch.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fiddlegrin* 
_Quote- Ron White---"My favorite is 18-year-old Macallan."

Hmmm I thought I remembered it as 17 year old, not 18.
I guess I will need to look it up later when I get a chance...
_



Vicini said:


> It comes in both
> 
> BevMo! - Wine, Spirits, Liquor, Beer, Microbrews, Gourmet, Champagne, Cabernet, Chardonnay, Bordeaux, Scotch, Vodka, Tequila 18 year
> 
> ...


Thank you again for this very helpful post Dennis! :high5:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Deano, Frank and others used apple juice as a prop for scotch and whiskey... Wonder if Ron is the same?


nope, Ron White is the real deal.

Real scotch.


----------

